# New Music...



## Ola Englund (Feb 4, 2019)

So I'm putting together my first instrumental album and I just released my first single today.
This particular song is not chugging metal, even though a couple of songs on the album are more in that vein. But most of the album is more like this atmospherical type feel good stuff. I usually fall back on having a vocalist in the music I make so this is definitely something new that I'm super nervous about. Anyway hope you guys enjoy.

Drums by Delta Empire and mixed by Ermin Hamidovic.


----------



## sezna (Feb 4, 2019)

I pre ordered this when you played a clip on your channel. Pretty awesome music, it is cool to hear something more instrumentally focused from you. This single has got me really excited to get my full LP 

Am curious about the name of this song, though. Is there a story behind that or just a lack thereof?


----------



## Ola Englund (Feb 4, 2019)

sezna said:


> Am curious about the name of this song, though. Is there a story behind that or just a lack thereof?



I know Pizza Hawaii, which is pineapple pizza is a controversial thing, just like this song might be to everyone who just knows me for chugging Metal. 

Or maybe I just like pineapple pizza so much.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Feb 4, 2019)

Sounds fantastic  Congrats. 

Can I ask how much are the costs of mixing full album by Ermin? I messaged him already but if that's not a secret, can you (Ola) share some details? Thanks ^^


----------



## KailM (Feb 4, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> I know Pizza Hawaii, which is pineapple pizza is a controversial thing, just like this song might be to everyone who just knows me for chugging Metal.
> 
> Or maybe I just like pineapple pizza so much.



I was in Hawaii one time with my folks a long time ago and instead of going out for dinner one night we decided to order pizza. My mom was on the phone with the pizza place and ordered a supreme, then requested a pizza "with pineapple, Canadian bacon, and cheese..."

Guy on the phone: "Do you mean Hawaiian pizza?"

My mom: "Yep, that." 




Nice track Ola!


----------



## Ola Englund (Feb 4, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> Sounds fantastic  Congrats.
> 
> Can I ask how much are the costs of mixing full album by Ermin? I messaged him already but if that's not a secret, can you (Ola) share some details? Thanks ^^


That’s obviously something private between me and Ermin. However I know that Ermin said he would give up mixing altogether so don’t get your hopes up...


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Feb 4, 2019)

Oh that's a shame, really. Anyways thanks for the answer, boss


----------



## Isurez (Feb 4, 2019)

Tight as always! Cheers Ola!

Bart/Skervesen Guitars


----------



## Kyle-Vick (Feb 4, 2019)

I think it sounds great. It is different and refreshing sounding. I think a lot of folks in this community, like myself, appreciate other kinds of music than just chugging metal all the time.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 4, 2019)

This doesn't sound how I expected when I saw Ola's name attached to it. But IMO that's a good thing.



Ola Englund said:


> This particular song is not chugging metal


Good. I dig it.



Kyle-Vick said:


> I think a lot of folks in this community, like myself, appreciate other kinds of music than just chugging metal all the time.


^ What he said.


----------



## Metropolis (Feb 4, 2019)

TedEH said:


> This doesn't sound how I expected when I saw Ola's name attached to it. But IMO that's a good thing.
> 
> 
> Good. I dig it.
> ...



More Ola that's not Scarpoint/Feared/The Haunted sounding Ola


----------



## Joan Maal (Feb 4, 2019)

Love the song. As you wrote, no chugging but very melodic instead.


----------



## Ola Englund (Feb 4, 2019)

Metropolis said:


> More Ola that's not Scarpoint/Feared/The Haunted sounding Ola



That song is on the album by the way...


----------



## Metropolis (Feb 4, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> That song is on the album by the way...



Great! Kind of guessed it would be.


----------



## Catalyst Collide (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm a fan, looking forward to the hearing the record.


----------



## Decapitated (Feb 4, 2019)

I like it!


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Feb 4, 2019)

Well, to me, the most important thing is that this sounds like Ola and any artist should go in the direction that suits him best


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Feb 4, 2019)

I dig it. Kinda petrucci'ish. Looking forward to the whole release.

Yo ola what are you using for that guitar solo around 2:15?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 4, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> That song is on the album by the way...



Is there finally a part 2?


----------



## Ola Englund (Feb 4, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Is there finally a part 2?


Yes


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 4, 2019)

Is that a cat purr at the end?? 

Genius.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 5, 2019)

Sephiroth952 said:


> I dig it. Kinda petrucci'ish. Looking forward to the whole release.


Very much the vibe I got as well. Kinda this "Suspended Animation-era Petrucci playing Plini" kind of feel. I enjoyed it!


----------



## Kaura (Feb 5, 2019)

I really like the song. I gotta be honest and say I never couldn't get into the Feared stuff that much. Not that it's bad but I'm just not really into that sort of stuff. It's cool you're breaking new grounds and it's definitely worth it because I was really looking forward to this album as soon as you said in some FAQ video that it's inspired by all the current prog solo artists like David Maxim Micic and I can really hear that. Pre-ordering as soon as my paycheck clears on 15th of this month so hopefully the release date isn't before that.


----------



## Ola Englund (Feb 8, 2019)

Kaura said:


> I really like the song. I gotta be honest and say I never couldn't get into the Feared stuff that much. Not that it's bad but I'm just not really into that sort of stuff. It's cool you're breaking new grounds and it's definitely worth it because I was really looking forward to this album as soon as you said in some FAQ video that it's inspired by all the current prog solo artists like David Maxim Micic and I can really hear that. Pre-ordering as soon as my paycheck clears on 15th of this month so hopefully the release date isn't before that.


Cheers, there's actually a lot of this type of music tucked away under the Feared name, such as the songs Vinter, The End among many other things. But yeah, with out cookie scream vocals...


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Feb 8, 2019)

This album is going to be awesome, I'm sure of it. And then Ola would be like


----------



## HANIAK (Feb 8, 2019)

Not my cup of tea (I prefer Feared and cookie monster singing  ), but loads of respect for taking the leap to step out of your comfort zone! Congrats dude! I'm sure it'll be successful


----------



## Synllip (Feb 8, 2019)

This sounds fantastic, I pre ordered the album the first moment I listened the song. It reminds me a lot of Vinter song which is a masterpiece. I've been waiting for your Solo album since Solar part 1, and it's finally here! You're really a gifted person when it comes to music writing I'm sure this album will be very successfull and a new era in your career.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 8, 2019)

Good stuff, Ola. Although I gotta say I really dug the "Not actual album cover" picture of the kitten, dumb I know but it was cool in an odd way.


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 9, 2019)

Digging the new song. Getting a STP with double bass vibe at 4:35. Well done.


----------



## Art (Feb 9, 2019)

Great song, Ola. I really liked it. Especially the rhythm guitar sound. What amp/modeling device/pluging did you use for getting that sound?


----------



## Ola Englund (Feb 9, 2019)

mastapimp said:


> Digging the new song. Getting a STP with double bass vibe at 4:35. Well done.


I’m out of the loop, what is STP? 

Cheers everyone!


----------



## KailM (Feb 9, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> I’m out of the loop, what is STP?
> 
> Cheers everyone!


Stone Temple Pilots?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 9, 2019)

KailM said:


> Stone Temple Pilots?



Well, I hope so. I get that vibe too.


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 9, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> I’m out of the loop, what is STP?
> 
> Cheers everyone!


Yes, Stone Temple Pilots (DeLeo Brothers). The same intervals in that bending part are peppered through STP's catalogue.


----------



## sezna (Feb 9, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> I’m out of the loop, what is STP?
> 
> Cheers everyone!


are we gonna get to know the gear/recording techniques you used on this album someday? or is that proprietary/restricted info?

it’s always fun for us gear nerds to know...


----------



## Ola Englund (Feb 10, 2019)

KailM said:


> Stone Temple Pilots?


Ah great I definitely don’t mind that comparison !


----------



## MerlinTKD (Feb 11, 2019)

Art said:


> Great song, Ola. I really liked it. Especially the rhythm guitar sound. What amp/modeling device/pluging did you use for getting that sound?





sezna said:


> are we gonna get to know the gear/recording techniques you used on this album someday? or is that proprietary/restricted info?
> 
> it’s always fun for us gear nerds to know...



Yes, this!!! The guitar tone on this track is amazing, please tell us what you used!!!


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Feb 11, 2019)

MerlinTKD said:


> Yes, this!!! The guitar tone on this track is amazing, please tell us what you used!!!



Yes Ola, please tell us


----------



## AdenM (Feb 11, 2019)

Stoked on this. I'm a fan of the Haunted, but I'm excited to hear more melodic/proggy stuff from you as well (which it sounds like we'll get)!.

Would love to see tones and demos and stuff once the album comes out.


----------



## bensjjjammin (Feb 12, 2019)

I dig this Ola! i really love melodic guitar.


----------



## Ola Englund (Feb 12, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> Yes Ola, please tell us


Will probably make a video for this soon!


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Feb 12, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> Will probably make a video for this soon!



Great to hear that. Also, congrats on the new house. You and your family totally deserve it and I'm super happy for you and jealous at the same time haha.
Thanks for the answer, boss.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Feb 13, 2019)

I can't watch it because I'm at work but for those who aren't, here's the playthrough:


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 13, 2019)

Delta is Galactic's brother ?
Sound is pretty good, liking it so far.


----------



## Lax (Feb 14, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> Will probably make a video for this soon!


I did enjoy it ! As a JP hardcore fan and through what he may have inspired you, the vibe and playing are great !
PS: Delta empire is my favorite drummer on internet, he is so energetic we don't even need to see his face.


----------



## Doug N (Feb 14, 2019)

Delta Empire seems kind of little, like Joey Jordison. His hands are gloved too, probably to hide tats, although nearly everyone has tats now so that’s not a major clue. I’m not a drummer so it’s hard for me to compare his style to other drummers.


----------



## Ola Englund (Feb 15, 2019)

Doug N said:


> Delta Empire seems kind of little, like Joey Jordison. His hands are gloved too, probably to hide tats, although nearly everyone has tats now so that’s not a major clue. I’m not a drummer so it’s hard for me to compare his style to other drummers.



what I like about him is that he's playing drums for real. He has a human groove, something I'm having a hard to hear in a lot of new drummers or albums.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Feb 15, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> what I like about him is that he's playing drums for real. He has a human groove, something I'm having a hard to hear in a lot of new drummers or albums.


Ho no! Ola is turning into Glenn!


----------



## Ola Englund (Feb 15, 2019)

dr_game0ver said:


> Ho no! Ola is turning into Glenn!


Pfffffffttt.... please, I've been hipster since at least early 2012


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Ola Englund (Feb 18, 2019)

Another new song. This one is a little bit heavier...


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 18, 2019)

Don't know why but first thing I thought was how much this song would go great over footage from a tour or something like that.

Kind of like the Pantera home videos from back in the day.

Me likey


----------



## Kaura (Feb 18, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> Another new song. This one is a little bit heavier...




Awesome. Even more so than Pizza Hawaii already was. Also reminded me to pre-order which I just did.


----------



## blacai (Feb 18, 2019)

Like it. Guitarist edition pre-order done.


----------



## littlebadboy (Feb 18, 2019)

I like Pizza Hawaii and Solar a lot! It shows a different side of you. Sometimes, its not just all about chugging, and you showed it with grace!

Congratulations on the new solo instrumental album! I rarely buy albums but certainly would like to invest on a copy of this work of art! (How and where?)


----------



## Exchanger (Feb 18, 2019)

Sounds nice ! Cerberus reminds me at times of Jeff Loomis solo albums.


----------



## Synllip (Feb 18, 2019)

Sounds awesome! Congratulations Ola.


----------



## HANIAK (Feb 18, 2019)

Amazing new track!


----------



## Ola Englund (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks guys, I'll make a rolling tab version of this song for next.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> Thanks guys, I'll make a rolling tab version of this song for next.



Mr. Englund, how do you approach the making of those rolling tabs? Is there some software designed to do that or you're just recording the screen as the tabs rolls through it?
This question never made it to the FAQ's so maybe you'll kindly answer here  Thanks


----------



## Ola Englund (Feb 21, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> Mr. Englund, how do you approach the making of those rolling tabs? Is there some software designed to do that or you're just recording the screen as the tabs rolls through it?
> This question never made it to the FAQ's so maybe you'll kindly answer here  Thanks


It’s just rolling guitar pro basically


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Feb 21, 2019)

I really enjoyed that track, looking forward to picking up the cd.

As a side note, the production sounded fantastic, particularly those guitar tones.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> It’s just rolling guitar pro basically



I knew it. Thanks!


----------



## HANIAK (Feb 21, 2019)

I don't want to turn this thread into a FAQ, but...
Ola, why don't you put this record (or any of your records, for that matter) on bandcamp? (at least digital download/stream...)
Cheers!


----------



## Ola Englund (Feb 21, 2019)

HANIAK said:


> I don't want to turn this thread into a FAQ, but...
> Ola, why don't you put this record (or any of your records, for that matter) on bandcamp? (at least digital download/stream...)
> Cheers!


I might do it. But as of now, it will be available through all streaming medias and whatnot(Spotify, Apple Music etc.) The deal I'm doing now is that EVERYONE who preorders any physical type of the album will get the digital download for free. So if you get a physical CD you also get the download. 
After release I'll see how I handle this.


----------



## Ola Englund (Feb 26, 2019)

And here is the Tab in Video -


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Feb 26, 2019)

I've been under a rock for a while, I dig this a lot, hope it's not too late to pre-order now.

What artists were your main sources of inspiration for this solo record (besides the usual, Petrucci and Dimebag) ? 

Do you have guest soloists on your album (Per, Paul Wardingham, etc) ?

Maybe you already answered those questions in a FAQ, if so, sorry about that.


----------



## Ola Englund (Feb 26, 2019)

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> I've been under a rock for a while, I dig this a lot, hope it's not too late to pre-order now.
> 
> What artists were your main sources of inspiration for this solo record (besides the usual, Petrucci and Dimebag) ?
> 
> ...



I don't have any guest guitarists on the album, I do however have a guest saxophonist on there.
But yeah might open up to having guests on the next album, I wanted to carry this first one by myself for some reason.

Influences, same as usual but I would also say that guys like Plini and David Maxim Micic have definitely influenced the style of the album, but then again it doesn't sound like them, more like a bad clone, maybe it works, maybe it does not. We'll see


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Feb 27, 2019)

If it's a clone, it has gone through severe Fallout-style mutations, in a good way  Can't wait to hear the rest of the album !


----------



## littlebadboy (Feb 28, 2019)

Did you record this in your own studio?


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 1, 2019)

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> If it's a clone, it has gone through severe Fallout-style mutations, in a good way  Can't wait to hear the rest of the album !



I guess it's a clone dipped in the Skyrim Intro combined with a touch of Demon Souls frustration.



littlebadboy said:


> Did you record this in your own studio?



Well Delta recorded the drums at his place, but everything else is basically just DI-recording at my studio.


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 1, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> Well Delta recorded the drums at his place, but everything else is basically just DI-recording at my studio.


I apologize if it's a silly question... were they acoustic or programmed?

Isn't it amazing what technology brought us? When I was still in a band in the 90's a 3rd world country, you need to be really good to be signed up to have access to a real live big recording studio. Nowadays, you can do it on your own.

From the tracks I have heard, they were very nicely done Mr. Ola.


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 1, 2019)

littlebadboy said:


> I apologize if it's a silly question... were they acoustic or programmed?
> 
> Isn't it amazing what technology brought us? When I was still in a band in the 90's a 3rd world country, you need to be really good to be signed up to have access to a real live big recording studio. Nowadays, you can do it on your own.
> 
> From the tracks I have heard, they were very nicely done Mr. Ola.


Not a silly question, the drums are acoustic. Delta recorded everything by himself and basically we just went back and forth with some revisions but he was really easy to work with.


----------



## NoodleFace (Mar 1, 2019)

Not sure if you're the first one to do it, but the rolling tab with the song is the greatest invention in the world


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 2, 2019)

NoodleFace said:


> Not sure if you're the first one to do it, but the rolling tab with the song is the greatest invention in the world


The band Novelist did it before me, I stole the idea from them...


----------



## blacai (Mar 2, 2019)

I know it might be problematic because of illegal downloads and not desired "sharing" but will the tabs of the guitarrist edition be available as guitar pro file or just paper format?
I own a couple of feared guitarrist editions and bought this also. I must say it is quite comfortless with the book ...


----------



## thedonal (Mar 2, 2019)

Some great sounding tunes! 

This is going on my list of purchases after I've listened through the mountain of new music I've bought recently..


----------



## NoodleFace (Mar 2, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> The band Novelist did it before me, I stole the idea from them...


Your secret is safe with me


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 3, 2019)

NoodleFace said:


> Your secret is safe with me


[/secret]


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 6, 2019)

Here's the third song of the album, you might have heard it before: Solar Part 1


----------



## Synllip (Mar 6, 2019)

This new mix is killer, seriously. 
I'm super excited for the album


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice !! It's so cool and inspiring that without a musical theory background you wrote a 10+ minutes prog song 

Do you plan on releasing an alternative digital guitarist edition with just: pdf tab book, guitar pro files and backing tracks? I'd buy that over the current guitarist edition (mainly for $$ reasons).


----------



## MSS (Mar 7, 2019)

These new tunes are killer!


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 7, 2019)

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Nice !! It's so cool and inspiring that without a musical theory background you wrote a 10+ minutes prog song
> 
> Do you plan on releasing an alternative digital guitarist edition with just: pdf tab book, guitar pro files and backing tracks? I'd buy that over the current guitarist edition (mainly for $$ reasons).


Glad you like it man, makes me happy! 

Regarding your question, basically what the guitarist edition contains, also includes what you mention. Due to EU-law if I want to sell digital only items, I would have to apply for a system that tracks every countries VAT and report individually (per sale) every month to the Swedish tax government through something called MOSS. It's something EXTREMELY tedious and basically kills smaller guys like me(or small developer of games etc) So for that sake, I only offer physical transactions. EU put this into legislation a couple of years back and I tried... I really tried, but it's not worth it.


----------



## sezna (Mar 7, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> Glad you like it man, makes me happy!
> 
> Regarding your question, basically what the guitarist edition contains, also includes what you mention. Due to EU-law if I want to sell digital only items, I would have to apply for a system that tracks every countries VAT and report individually (per sale) every month to the Swedish tax government through something called MOSS. It's something EXTREMELY tedious and basically kills smaller guys like me(or small developer of games etc) So for that sake, I only offer physical transactions. EU put this into legislation a couple of years back and I tried... I really tried, but it's not worth it.



Does that mean you can't also include digital items in physical transactions, or include like a CD with GP files?


----------



## syndrone (Mar 7, 2019)

Sounding big man! Also digging the production on this a lot! The tones fit the instrumental composition and that atmospheric mood a lot, while still having super badass chug vibes! 
Keep it up! \m/


----------



## blacai (Mar 7, 2019)

I couldn't understand this:

Regarding your question, basically what the guitarist edition contains, also includes what you mention.
...
So for that sake, I only offer physical transactions.

Does this mean, the guitarrist edition comes not only with paper book but also with digital stuff? I bought this edition and still not sure about this :|


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 7, 2019)

sezna said:


> Does that mean you can't also include digital items in physical transactions, or include like a CD with GP files?



That's a workaround. The digital part is a "freebie" of the physical package.



blacai said:


> I couldn't understand this:
> 
> Regarding your question, basically what the guitarist edition contains, also includes what you mention.
> ...
> ...


Comes with the digital version as well. Also backing tracks etc..


----------



## blacai (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 9, 2019)

Some info regarding the album:

_My first ever solo album "Master Of The Universe" is out 24th of March on all streaming platforms. Physical formats and bundles can be found at www.olaenglundshop.com

Tracklist

1. Pizza Hawaii
2. Cerberus
3. Solar Part 1
4. That Youtube song 
5. Solar Part 2
6. Slutet på Skivan

Guitars, Bass and Orchestration by Ola Englund
Drums by Delta Empire
Baritone Saxophone by Jonas Kullhammar

Produced by Ola Englund & Delta Empire
Mixed and Mastered by Ermin Hamidovic

Cover Art by Costin Chioreanu_


----------



## Synllip (Mar 9, 2019)

Great news! Pre orders are still going to be sent a week before release?


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 9, 2019)

Synllip said:


> Great news! Pre orders are still going to be sent a week before release?


That's the plan, CDs arrive next week I think...


----------



## Synllip (Mar 9, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> That's the plan, CDs arrive next week I think...


Thank you. Anxiously waiting


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 9, 2019)

That cover art is awesome.


----------



## BigViolin (Mar 9, 2019)

Ola, may all of your sunsets be breathtaking. I just want to buy you a pint, cuz you do shit right and make cool music.


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 9, 2019)

BigViolin said:


> Ola, may all of your sunsets be breathtaking. I just want to buy you a pint, cuz you do shit right and make cool music.


pure poetry! thanks man


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 17, 2019)

Another heavy one.


----------



## Frogress (Mar 17, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> I know Pizza Hawaii, which is pineapple pizza is a controversial thing, just like this song might be to everyone who just knows me for chugging Metal.
> 
> Or maybe I just like pineapple pizza so much.


It's a solid topping


----------



## p0ke (Mar 18, 2019)

Just pre-ordered the CD - first CD purchase of 2019 for me  It's a bit hard to justify buying albums these days, because I stream everything from Spotify anyway (and I'm paying for it), but that cover art just looks so sick, I had to have it. + Always nice to support the artist, ofc.

That Youtube Song is awesome, by the way.


----------



## Kaura (Mar 22, 2019)

My pre-order just came in the mail 5 minutes before I left to work. Album sounds great even in my dad's shitty car.


----------



## p0ke (Mar 22, 2019)

Kaura said:


> My pre-order just came in the mail 5 minutes before I left to work. Album sounds great even in my dad's shitty car.



Cool, let's hope mine's in the mailbox too when I get home.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Mar 22, 2019)

Finally got to hear Solar Pt.2 after 5 years of waiting. 
Worth it.


----------



## blacai (Mar 22, 2019)

Nice...one week on holidays, open the mailbox and the guitarist edition is there 

Do we get a link with the digital downloads?


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 23, 2019)

blacai said:


> Nice...one week on holidays, open the mailbox and the guitarist edition is there
> 
> Do we get a link with the digital downloads?


Should've received it by now!


----------



## blacai (Mar 23, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> Should've received it by now!


Perfect! I got it, thanks!

People with hotmail/outlook emails, check the spam folder...email policies from microsoft are quite restrictive...


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 23, 2019)

Ok so even though the album is out tomorrow, you can stream it to its fullest on my Youtube Channel. Also doing a listening party live stream later today: https://www.youtube.com/c/OlaenglundOfficial/live

Here are all the songs, hope you enjoy the album guys.


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Synllip (Mar 23, 2019)

I got my Ultimate Edition on email, listened the whole album and I got to say this is a brilliant piece of work with so much musical emotion built into it. A truly masterpiece. Great work Ola! 
Still waiting for the physical album to arrive at my door


----------



## sezna (Mar 23, 2019)

Did the LP orders get shipped too?


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 23, 2019)

sezna said:


> Did the LP orders get shipped too?


Yes everything is shipped and up to date, might take a week or so though to gets it though.


----------



## sezna (Mar 23, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> Yes everything is shipped and up to date, might take a week or so though to gets it though.



tack!


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 24, 2019)

Out today on all Streaming platforms, I'll shut up about it now, thanks for listening.

http://smarturl.it/masteroftheuniverse


----------



## Edika (Mar 24, 2019)

I got my digital copy and waiting for the CD. I was thinking of going for the guitarist edition but I have limited time to practice. I'm kind of regretting it now but what the hell. Nicely done Ola, a great release!


----------



## p0ke (Mar 25, 2019)

Yep, the physical disc didn't arrive yet (probably because I pre-ordered it very late) but I got the digital copy, listening to it for the first time now. Oh and it's on Spotify too, great. I prefer to use that because then I can easily just change playback to my Android TV at home for when I want to blast it really loud


----------



## p0ke (Mar 27, 2019)

The physical disc arrived on monday  By the way Ola, is a higher resolution version of the cover art available somewhere? It looks so nice, I wanna have it as wallpaper on my PC, but the biggest version I managed to find was the one in the email with the digital download links (and that gets very pixelated on a 1080p monitor)


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 27, 2019)

Will this work?




https://www.dropbox.com/s/2b1omxwe1q3h4cs/Artwork-itunes4000x4000 (kopia).jpg?dl=0


----------



## Ola Englund (Mar 27, 2019)

Yeah didn't work. here's a link for a 4000x4000 version. https://www.dropbox.com/s/2b1omxwe1q3h4cs/Artwork-itunes4000x4000 (kopia).jpg?dl=0


----------



## p0ke (Mar 28, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> Yeah didn't work. here's a link for a 4000x4000 version. https://www.dropbox.com/s/2b1omxwe1q3h4cs/Artwork-itunes4000x4000 (kopia).jpg?dl=0



That's perfect, thanks


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> Ok so even though the album is out tomorrow, you can stream it to its fullest on my Youtube Channel. Also doing a listening party live stream later today: https://www.youtube.com/c/OlaenglundOfficial/live
> 
> Here are all the songs, hope you enjoy the album guys.




Why does this not have it's own thread. Great work Ola. Love the Youtube song!


----------



## p0ke (Apr 15, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Why does this not have it's own thread. Great work Ola. Love the Youtube song!



This is "it's own thread"  I guess the name of the thread could be something that describes it better though.


----------



## scottbeckman (Apr 16, 2019)

Sounds sick, man! Super crisp and clean, love the tones and the production overall.


----------



## Ola Englund (Apr 19, 2019)

p0ke said:


> This is "it's own thread"  I guess the name of the thread could be something that describes it better though.


Not authorised to change the title of thread. [/DEAD]


----------



## crazyprofessor (Apr 19, 2019)

Listening to the whole album on spotify and it kicks ass. Love it.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 19, 2019)

crazyprofessor said:


> Listening to the whole album on spotify and it kicks ass. Love it.



Agreed.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 22, 2019)

Maybe I'm getting old, but this is definetely the best I've heard from you, Ola. Even though I actually hate pineapple Pizzas!


----------



## Ola Englund (Apr 28, 2019)

Emperoff said:


> Maybe I'm getting old, but this is definetely the best I've heard from you, Ola. Even though I actually hate pineapple Pizzas!


Thank you, but have you REALLY tried Pizza Hawaii? It's great...


----------



## Xaios (Apr 30, 2019)

Ola Englund said:


> Thank you, but have you REALLY tried Pizza Hawaii? It's great...


This right here is why it's best not to have heroes, because they always have a dark secret, something about them that just makes the soul recoil in abject horror.


----------

